# overnight stop tenby or cotswolds



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi

we fancy a couple of days out this weekend (sun/mon) with the kids, (5 and 13) maybe to do some walking and exploring decent food pub on route etc. not too tough terrain for the youngster.

we are thinking of heading either across to wales, not too far from the m4 crossing or closer to home in the cotswolds.

can anyone recommend anywhere where we can park up, head off for an explore then come back to the van and sleep overnight??? alot of sites are either fully booked or wont accept one nights stay with the bank holiday
thanks hannah


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you fancy some towpath walking then the Thames Path from Abingdon to Oxford is not too far from your specifications. Excellent pubs en route ( eg King's Head at Sandford Lock), plenty going on as you walk- river traffic, locks, kingfishers and red kites- and you can get the regular bus back from Oxford ( every 5 minutes to Abingdon town centre) or take one of the river cruises ( Salters of Oxford) back to Abingdon.

This is a place you can park overnight and it is right on the towpath:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=650

The town itself is worth a look too.

G


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Milestone Ground Car Park in Broadway is a good place for an odd night in the Cotswolds.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

